# Short but steep driveway - which snowblower?



## djc6 (Nov 10, 2014)

My driveway is pretty short, its two cars wide, two cars deep. However, it is somewhat steep - about a 20% grade.

Is the Toro 'Power Propel' feature on the 721 series legit? Would that help going up hill? Also concerned about a couple posts that single stage units tend to 'dance' when going up hill, but two Toro dealers said they've never heard of such a thing.

Another option would be the Ariens Compact 22" two stage... I'm basically trying to decide between those two machines right now. I would get the 721 if it were not for the hill - it seems easier to store, easier to get out of the garage, and I like that it goes down to the ground.

I live on the west side of Cleveland, my area rarely gets enough snow to justify a two stage. My experience has been frequent, smaller snows.

Anyone have experience with a single stage going up hill?

Thanks!


----------



## djc6 (Nov 10, 2014)

Talked to my neighbor, he has a single stage, same driveway length & slope - he just goes side to side across the driveway instead of up and down.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

YEAH that will work too. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

djc6 said:


> Anyone have experience with a single stage going up hill?


Yes, with both Toro SS and Ariens SS machines. 

Our drive is fairly steep. Sometimes the machine pulls you down the drive too fast, other times it can be difficult for your feet to get adequate traction to get back up the hill while keeping the machine moving forward. I don't know what the perfect solution is. The SS machine cleans to bare pavement, the 2 stage machine doesn't clean to bare pavement.

I'd vote for the SS machine in most cases unless you're dealing with heavier snow falls throughout the season...


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

take djc6's advice and go side to side


----------



## djc6 (Nov 10, 2014)

uberT said:


> it can be difficult for your feet to get adequate traction to get back up the hill while keeping the machine moving forward.


Have you tried those ice/traction cleats you can strap onto your boots?


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes, I have. I destroyed them fairly quickly. I think they're called Traxx ??


----------



## djc6 (Nov 10, 2014)

uberT said:


> Yes, I have. I destroyed them fairly quickly. I think they're called Traxx ??


I ordered on Amazon a pair called the "STABILicers Original Heavy Duty Traction Cleat" - basically a solid rubber/plastic form you strap to bottom of the shoe, and it has a bunch of screws attached to the bottom of it. I've not had a chance to wear them yet.

I saw the Traxx when I was looking, they didn't seem particularly sturdy to me.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Maybe you can share a picture once you have them fitted !


----------



## Dedeno (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a steep uphill driveway (garage is in the house's basement) - 30% grade, 2 cars wide. This configuration influence me to go with a tracked snowblower. That was a wise choice based on last year experience. Under all situation (ice, snowstorm, wet snow, drift, etc) the snowblower is able to cope with the slope... and even "lift" me to the street level. I really doudt that a single stage would be efficient in all situation. I need to mention that I always need to do a finishing pass of scraper shovel to do a top notch job.

This is my feedback, hope this help.


----------



## djc6 (Nov 10, 2014)

Well, it snowed 5-6 inches today, so I got a chance to use my 721QZE  No problems going up/down driveway with the grade, didn't bother with side to side. It does pull a little going downhill, but nothing bad. I was able to knock out my driveway/sidewalk and my neighbor's driveway and sidewalk pretty quickly. I'm glad I got a single stage, it was easy to maneuver on curved walkways and getting all the little nooks and crannies. The snow plow had already gone by a couple times, no issues with the slush at the end of the driveway!

Now my sister wants me to bring it over so she can try it and decide if she wants to buy a 721 vs paying for a plow service


----------



## djc6 (Nov 10, 2014)

uberT said:


> Maybe you can share a picture once you have them fitted !


Here are some pictures. They worked well, they held tight to my boots and I didn't feel like they were moving around at all while using my snowthrower! Quite happy with them.

Only thing I'm concerned about if forgetting to take them off when I go in the house and damaging my wood floors


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 27, 2014)

djc6 said:


> Well, it snowed 5-6 inches today, so I got a chance to use my 721QZE  No problems going up/down driveway with the grade, didn't bother with side to side. It does pull a little going downhill, but nothing bad. I was able to knock out my driveway/sidewalk and my neighbor's driveway and sidewalk pretty quickly. I'm glad I got a single stage, it was easy to maneuver on curved walkways and getting all the little nooks and crannies. The snow plow had already gone by a couple times, no issues with the slush at the end of the driveway!
> 
> Now my sister wants me to bring it over so she can try it and decide if she wants to buy a 721 vs paying for a plow service


Good choice, tremendous machine.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

djc6 said:


> Now my sister wants me to bring it over so she can try it and decide if she wants to buy a 721 vs paying for a plow service


You have to check on getting a sales commission now 

Welcome to the forum djc6 and Unraveller


----------



## jenniferhagar (Jan 21, 2019)

I would love to know if this was a long term solution for you. Purchased a used track snowblower thinking my little toro would not do the job on the steep driveway. The tracks stopped working after 1 pass and the toro kicked ass. I am just afraid its not a good long term solution. Side to side does not work as well.


----------

